# What's on your bucket list?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What things would you someday like to do that, for some reason, you have never gotten around to, or you haven't had the time, money or logistics for, at the present time. Doesn't have to be visit exotic travel destinations but could be "re-read the entire works of William Shakespeare." "get a Komondor dog" or "have a dozen kids." We all want to "save a life", "find a cure for cancer" , "end world hunger", etc. …. no need to post those …. that goes without saying. The bucket list is a "me" thing so keep it self-centered and light. List as many as you want, at any time. If you think of a new later feel free to add to this thread. 

Here's some of mine. 

- play a round of golf at Pebble Beach
- attend "Swan Lake" at the Mariinsky's theater in St. Petersburg.
- take the four day Pride & Prejudice tour. 
- have breakfast with Tiger Woods.
- visit the queen's Sandringham house.
- visit the Ajanta Caves in India.
- attend the Gilbert and Sullivan Festival in Harrogate.
- on Valentine's day, attend NYC ballet's Romeo & Juliet starring Tyler Peck, have dinner at the Nirvana restaurant overlooking central park after the show.
- play a round of golf at Merion golf club in Ardmore pa. 
- star in a porn movie(heterosexual one).
- shoot a hole-in-one anywhere.
- attend a Kumbha Mela in India.
- attend the Breeders cup at Santa Anita park.
- solve a case for Scotland yard.
- attend the royal Ascot meet.
- own a thoroughbred racehorse.
- attend an all Schumann/Schubert concert by the Berlin Philharmonic 
- have dinner with Jack Nicklaus.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Watch a Wagner opera at Bayreuth 
Take a camper van around Europe.
Run the London Marathon.
Give up my job and learn a foreign language.
Become a translator for the UN
Become involved with a blonde Ukrainian spy.
Give up my new job and buy a cottage in Devon and practice the piano
Perform a piano concerto with a professional orchestra


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

* Form my own folk band, default name 'The Codgers', me on fiddle & Taggart on keyboard, plus some proper musicians, touring local pubs and old people's homes, until people pay us to go away again. 

* Visit Laura Ingalls Wilder's museum in the US.

* Get my house so simple, technically proficient and problem free that I never need to do more than minimal housework ever again.

* Take up French again & learn to speak & read it fluently.

* Visit Sigmaringen - as a child we had a picture on the wall entitled 'Souvenir of Sigmaringen'.

* One day -own another Airedale....









and finally...

* Attend the Highlanders' Ball in Blair Atholl, my clan home in Scotland


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> * Get my house so simple, technically proficient and problem free that I never need to do more than minimal housework ever again.


How do you intend to accomplish this herculean task?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> How do you intend to accomplish this herculean task?


 By saving up and hiring some men to do it. As Hilaire Belloc puts it: 
'It is the business of the wealthy man
To give employment to the artisan.'

Trouble is, I'm not wealthy. But - getting the house redecorated and recarpeted would mean I just had to push a hoover round; or I could get parquet on the floor and buy an electric polisher. Some new light furniture could be moved more easily. A touch of colour - some tasteful throws - and then, even if I didn't do anything, it would look 'artistically' messy, as opposed to a grubby old slum. 

Over the years I have discovered that 'I hate housework' is one of the immutable truths of my existence. :lol:

(My favourite fridge magnet: 'My house was clean last week. Pity you missed it!')


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Much of my list would (obviously) overlap with Ingenues. My own favourites would be:

* Get a nice (2 manual) harpsichord and learn to play it (very) well

* Learn the 48 (by heart) and play them beautifully

* Learn French (to understand Ingenue)

* Do _either _the Coast to Coast walk _or _walk Hadrian's Wall

* Visit New England in Autumn

* Go to the Opera in Tennessee - Oh I see they spell it differently - it's the Grand Ole Opry


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Janis Bucketlist:
- Winning
- Winning
- Winning
- Winning
- Winning


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Winning could get a bit boring after a while, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

By letting it go it all gets done. 
The world is won by those who let it go. 
But when you try and try. 
The world is beyond the winning.

Lao Tzu


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

jani said:


> Janis Bucketlist:
> - Winning
> - Winning
> - Winning
> ...


Winning at what dear Janis?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll let you know when I make a rough draft. Had been thinking about this for a while...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

to attain nirvana


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

-Own and run a small Grade "A" Raw Milk Goat Dairy (and Meat Farm)
-Write a book
-Get the book published
-Spend some time in Europe
-Build my own teaching and recording studio
-Collect numerous musical instruments, especially keyboard instruments
-Learn how to maintain a piano
-Learn to speak German fluently
-Learn French, Spanish, Italian, and Russian to some degree
-Learn how to conduct an orchestra

That should do to go on with.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Taggart said:


> * Go to the Opera in Tennessee - Oh I see they spell it differently - it's the Grand Ole Opry


Oh, shucks, that's just a few miles down the interstate from me, and I still haven't been there.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Bix said:


> Winning at what dear Janis?


Getting a job which i enjoy and make lots of money, master social situations, find my dream place to live, master the art of attracting women.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jani said:


> Getting a job which i enjoy and make lots of money, master social situations, find my dream place to live, master the art of attracting women.


Judged by your avatar photo you are a handsome dude - I'm surprised you haven't yet had to resort to wearing girl repellent.

Anyway, on my list, only one item: to let go of bucket lists before it's too late. They are a recipe for discontentment.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I have only one item on my list: I would like to ride a horse some day, in the Finnish countryside.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to want to ride too. There are a few ambitions I used to have that I now realise are not really feasible in my third age.

* Learning to fence.

* Walking the journey through the Scottish Highlands, from the Isle of Mull to the City of Edinburgh, which is described in Robert Louis Stevenson's 'Kidnapped'. Like the schoolgirls in 'The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie', I had a crush on Alan Breck!

* Going on a cycling holiday, using Youth Hostels, in Britanny; this came about because of a radio broadcast we listened to in our sixth form French lessons. 

And finally, one that is still doable if I put in the time and commitment - learning to speak Gaelic (either Irish or Scottish). Taggart & I tried that in the 1990s when we got a taped radio course from the BBC's Northern Ireland broadcasts. We had the cassettes in the machine ready in our dining room & did some every day. Soon we were greeting each other in Donegal Gaelic over breakfast. The highlight was when we visited the butcher's in Annagry (a village in the Rosses, Donegal) & the man told us the bill - cuig phunt - and asked if we knew what he meant. We said yes, five pounds, then added in Gaelic that we weren't very good but we were trying to learn the language. Beams of goodwill all round. 

The next year, we moved house, and didn't have a handy room to set our Gaelic course up in. Or time, either. So it's all faded. But one day we'll go to the Irish Summer School at Glencolmcille and pick it up again!


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my. Let me think:

*Hike the John Muir Trial (if the PCT is impossible)

*Retire to the San Juan Islands.

*Wake up and realize that I won't have to work at "That Place" ever again!

*Wake up and tell my beautiful wife the above!

*Learn to play the slow movement of Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata, and the first movement of Schubert's last sonata.

*Treat my love to an exquisite dinner overlooking the Mediterranean. 

*Banish depression forever!

A good start for me.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well...

After finishing the third movement and polishing all of it I would love to play Schumann's piano concerto with an orchestra.
I honestly am not sure about anything else.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Well...
> 
> After finishing the third movement and polishing all of it I would love to play Schumann's piano concerto with an orchestra.
> I honestly am not sure about anything else.


That third movement is phenomenal. Are you still listening to it everyday? I broke my streak because I did not have all my music with me when I took a recent trip.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Muddy said:


> *Hike the John Muir Trial (if the PCT is impossible)


I was going to put that on my list but the more I thought about it, I'm just not into backpacking anymore. I have hiked the entire AT in sections, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> That third movement is phenomenal. Are you still listening to it everyday? I broke my streak because I did not have all my music with me when I took a recent trip.


Yes I am. Listened to it twice today as I watched the televised preformance by that Canadian.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, I came up with a draft, it's something I'll add to over my lifetime. Right now, it's only a very few goals. Some of these may never happen, then again, I will aim for them. 

No particular order:

1. Play in a professional symphony orchestra in a principal role
2. Hear Emmanuel Pahud perform live and get his autograph
3. Visit St. Petersburg, Russia, visit these three places at least - St. Petersburg Conservatory, Glazunov's home, Glazunov's grave and put roses there. Visit Moscow, and see the Moscow Conservatory and Prokofiev's grave.
4. Perform any Glazunov composition in an orchestra
5. Visit Japan and see the rural, national park lands
6. Learn how to compose and make one worthwhile composition
7. Publish at least one worthwhile book, fiction or non-fiction
8. Be knowledgeable about almost every single Russian composer in the Romantic and 20th Century
9. Set up a Scholarship Fund for musicians
10. Hear the bells up-close of the Cologne Cathedral in Germany
11. Hear as well as any cathedral bells up-close in Russia (on my trip to Russia)
12. Visit France, and see the Paris Conservatoire as well as other sights there
13. Set up a Russian Music Appreciation Society in the US, if it doesn't already exist
14. Do the majority of the above with a special someone.


----------



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> I was going to put that on my list but the more I thought about it, I'm just not into backpacking anymore. I have hiked the entire AT in sections, but that was a long time ago.


I have hiked all over Washington and South Central Alaska. I used to live to hike. I am now living in exile in Wisconsin and I don't hike. Music is my soul solace. I dream of returning to the trails, and I hope that someday I will. But I fear that I will be too long away from it to enjoy it. I hope not. At least I can dream.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Bucket list, as in things you want to do 
"Before you kick the bucket?"
"Before you buy the farm?"
"Before you pop your clogs?"


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Bucket list, as in things you want to do
> "Before you kick the bucket?"
> "Before you buy the farm?"
> "Before you pop your clogs?"


Before you catch the cab
Before you turn your face to the wall
Before you join the majority
Before you inspire a new warning message
Before you go to Miracle Hair Salon n' Nails

yeah


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> By saving up and hiring some men to do it. As Hilaire Belloc puts it:
> 'It is the business of the wealthy man
> To give employment to the artisan.'
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's a beautiful home and (if it's anything like your posts here) filled with lots off love, which is the important thing. My wife and I live in a modest house; at least we have the mortgage paid off. We didn't get sucked into the McMansion trap several years ago when many people did. We actually did put a down payment on one larger house, but it didn't work out. Thankfully.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, shucks, that's just a few miles down the interstate from me, and I still haven't been there.


Within walking distance of where I work and I haven't been there either -- well not to The Grand Ole Opry at any rate. Nor do I have any desire to do so. The Ryman Auditorium has become a pretty good venue for aging rock acts though.


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmm...

I really want to see the aurora borealis someday. Maybe I'll even see the Southern Lights if I go to Antarctica in the winter.

I've wanted to be a scientist since I was about 6 or 7 years old, so I hope to get a doctorate in a field, and someday make at least one big contribution.

Musically, I hope to perform some of my favorite works, and some not as well known ones. If I ever take up composition seriously, I'll try to contribute at least one major work 

I really have lots and lots more things that I'd like to do or would consider doing, but I'm not sure they're really bucket list things, heh.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

I am also a birder...as well as a wildlife photographer...before a musician... so...

Bucket List (the must-have ALL before I die)

1.	Golden Eagle
2.	Osprey
3.	Snowy Owl
4.	Cedar Waxwing
5.	Steller’s Jay
6.	American Coot (no saleable picture yet)
7.	Red Tailed Hawk
8.	Wood Duck
9.	Black Capped Chickadee
10.	Pied Billed Grebe
11.	Sandhill Crane
12.	Common Loon
13.	Northern Saw-Whet Owl
14.	Great Horned Owl
15.	Green Heron
16.	Belted Kingfisher
17.	Peregrine Falcon
18.	Harlequin Duck
19.	Barrow’s Goldeneye
20.	Hooded Merganser
21.	Common Merganser
22.	Ring-necked Pheasant
23.	White-tailed Ptarmigan
24.	Great Egret
25.	Sharp Shinned Hawk
26.	Cooper’s Hawk
27.	Northern Goshawk
28.	Rough-legged Hawk
29.	American Kestrel
30.	Merlin 
31.	Killdeer 
32.	Tufted Puffin
33.	Barn Owl
34.	Short Eared Owl
35.	Long Eared Owl
36.	Barred Owl
37.	Great Gray Owl
38.	Spotted Owl
39.	Western Screech Owl
40.	Flammulated Owl 
41.	Northern Pygmy-Owl 
42.	Northern Hawk-Owl 
43.	Boreal Owl 
44.	Burrowing Owl – will travel to see this one to Alberta & Saskatchewan 
45.	Northern Flicker (photo taken; not good quality, still on Nemesis list) 
46.	Pileated Woodpecker 
47.	Northern Shrike
48.	Gray Jay
49.	Blue Jay – Will travel to Alberta and Saskatchewan for this one
50.	Purple Martin
51.	Tree Swallow
52.	Western Bluebird
53.	Mountain Bluebird
54.	Gray Catbird
55.	Yellow Warbler
56.	White Crowned Sparrow
57.	Dark Eyed Junco
58.	Northern Cardinal (worth a trip out east)
59.	Lazuli Bunting
60.	Baltimore Oriole – will go to Alberta or Saskatchewan to see 
61.	Bullock’s Oriole

By must-have...it means that I have photographed it with a saleable photo that goes into my wildlife photography stock list.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

What's a 'birder'? With 'er' giving a sense of 'doing', what do you do to the birds?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My bucket list:

1. Make headway on a lengthy creative project I'd rather not reveal.

2. Take up writing. I have a feeling this one needs a lot of work though.

3. Complete watching all the extant Doctor Who episodes from 1963 to the present (I have made it as far as 1979.)

4. Live long enough for science to discover irrefutable evidence of extraterrestrial life. I'll settle for something akin to bacteria even. 

5. Learn the origin and meaning of the phrase "bucket list."


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Weston said:


> My bucket list:
> 
> 5. Learn the origin and meaning of the phrase "bucket list."


Well methinks it refers to things you wish to do before hitting the bucket - aka being deaded (as my nephew will say).

Kicking the bucket as in what you stood on when being prepared to hang, then the bicker was kicked from under you.

There be some other idiom descriptions around this but there's one at least.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Saw a red-headed woodpecker on my bird feeder last year. Never saw one before(besides woody) or since.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Bix said:


> What's a 'birder'? With 'er' giving a sense of 'doing', what do you do to the birds?


We generally tromp around the swamps in gummies and kagoul (at least during the winter time) scaring the living bejeebers out of birds with big cameras and lenses much like this one... which happens to be mine; recording our sightings, before they drop droppings and flee, onto notebooks. As a wildlife photographer, I capture images to sell.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

You can see the size of this lens from this picture taken while in use at Serpentine Fen.

Or from the photo I took at Green Timbers Park on my iPhone of me holding the lens (my hand is the only thing visible of me).


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Bix said:


> What's a 'birder'? With 'er' giving a sense of 'doing', what do you do to the birds?


It's what the British call a "twitcher". We get a lot of them round our way - Norfolk Coast - because we get all sorts of odd birds blown in. Mainly the male of the species, usually in large anoraks, carrying large notebooks,carrying large binoculars and / or cameras sometimes with a tripod or monpod, tend to spend hours in other people's garden looking at some strange Arctic visiting bird or out on the Wash looking at wading birds or down at Cley looking at avocets or whatever. They're believed to be relatively harmless but few of them actually speak.


----------



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I've already accomplished two of my bucket list items - own a Ducati sportbike and the BMW S1000RR sportbike (I LOVE performance bikes!). The rest would be:

Ride Laguna Seca on a sportbike
Get good enough on double bass to join a community orchestra
Revisit Germany (used to live there during the 80s)
Visit Australia
See more of the US
Finish building my model railroad layout


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Taggart said:


> It's what the British call a "twitcher". We get a lot of them round our way - Norfolk Coast - because we get all sorts of odd birds blown in. Mainly the male of the species, usually in large anoraks, carrying large notebooks,carrying large binoculars and / or cameras sometimes with a tripod or monpod, tend to spend hours in other people's garden looking at some strange Arctic visiting bird or out on the Wash looking at wading birds or down at Cley looking at avocets or whatever. *They're believed to be relatively harmless* but few of them actually speak.


We are...except when people get too close to our cameras. Then we turn vicious...at the drop of a hat.  It's not surprising when the costs of some of the lenses border on $15,000 US... or £7,050.00. The 800mm not surprisingly is £15,599.00. OUCH. Mine was about £4233.15 or $6500.00 CDN because it was bought used.

If I ever get out over the pond to the British Isles, I mean to have a stop by Grays of Westminster; exclusively Nikon since 1992.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

There's a hole in my bucket, dear Liza, dear Liza, a hole.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Taggart said:


> It's what the British call a "twitcher". We get a lot of them round our way - Norfolk Coast - because we get all sorts of odd birds blown in. Mainly the male of the species, usually in large anoraks, carrying large notebooks,carrying large binoculars and / or cameras sometimes with a tripod or monpod...


Odd - I've never seen a bird like that...


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

No! No! It's a bloke not a bird.


----------

